# Hatchling Enclosures



## fox020708 (Apr 9, 2012)

So I have placed a deposit for a 2012 b/w hatchling at varnyard. I was wondering if I should get a 20/30/40 gallon tank for it. I want to get one tank that will last until the hatchling is ready for his full 8'x3'x3' enclosure. Which size would be best to last him until then without being too big for his first tank.

thank you in advanced -fox


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 9, 2012)

I would suggest the 40. Try to get one that is 18 wide b/c most come around about 12" in width. Also going second hand would be best cost wise if you can find one. that will suffice it's needs until a larger custom made enclosure can be made or bought. L and W are more important than the height. I am making one 6x3x2'6' so I can flip it upright to get through the doors in my house and so I do not have to take it apart to move through house as well.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 9, 2012)

Definitely a 40 gal breeder.Be prepeared though, you may need a larger enclosure sooner than you think!! They grow amazingly fast.


----------



## fox020708 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well The growing fact doesn't matter as I will most likely have the custom enclosure done before i get the tegu :s. 

But I know that he will probably be frightened in it until he is big enough for it. So The tank I am buying will only need to suffice until his is big enough for the custom one. I don't want to buy a 40 gallon breeder though if he will be ready for the custom enclosure before he outgrows the 40 gallon.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 9, 2012)

i had my enclosure done when i got my hatchling so i didnt need a 40 gal now i have a 20 inch tegu running around in a 6x3x3 
now im starting on an 8x4x4 for my red tegu i get in june or july


----------



## fox020708 (Apr 9, 2012)

Still don't know which to get :\

Might just go with a 20 gallon long and once he's out of the put him into the 8' enclosure.


----------



## Riplee (Apr 9, 2012)

fox020708 said:


> Still don't know which to get :\
> 
> Might just go with a 20 gallon long and once he's out of the put him into the 8' enclosure.



I agree with u. Go for 20 gallon. And later put in ur bigger cage. Small cage is good for a baby tegu...


----------



## fox020708 (Apr 9, 2012)

Also for lighting I was going to get an mvb for the basking spot/hot side, and a regular day bulb for the cool side just for light... For a 20 gallon tank should I get a 100 or 160 watt mvb if it will be providing the heat for the basking spot to 100-110 and also the uv rays for him.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 9, 2012)

fox020708 said:


> Also for lighting I was going to get an mvb for the basking spot/hot side, and a regular day bulb for the cool side just for light... For a 20 gallon tank should I get a 100 or 160 watt mvb if it will be providing the heat for the basking spot to 100-110 and also the uv rays for him.



As a thought, would you consider using the 20 gallon for his feeding bin and the 8' for his enclosure since it sounds like you'll have it done prior to getting the tegu?

I house both of my juvies in a 6x2x2 currently - until their both large enough to free-roam. As is, they're still too small - they'll find every nook and cranny there is.

A couple people were asking about my new set-up so I'll just post it here (then you can get an idea what (2) juvies have to work with:

160w powersun uvb, 1 gallon sunbeam humidifier, regular (human style) heating pad kept on low, hide (with a couple of my shirts they "burrow" a/k/a bury themselves in and a large plant (that they love to crawl around in)

basking area @ 114
cool area @ 90
with just the powersun as main heat and uvb source
humidity @ 67%


----------



## fox020708 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I'm not going to throw my hatchling in an 8' enclosure so I will be using the 20 gal as his enclosure until he outgrows it enough to put him in the 8' enclosure. I was just wondering whether I should use a 100 or 160 watt while he is in the 20 gallon


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 9, 2012)

A MVB may be hard to use in a 20 gal because of the height. Everyone is going to have a different opinion, but I would go with a 40 gal and get the 100 watt MVB. Supplemental heat can be provided by an extra basking bulb.


----------



## james.w (Apr 9, 2012)

Unless you have the aquarium lying around I would just put a divider in the adult enclosure and use it that way.


----------



## fox020708 (Apr 9, 2012)

If I use the hanging thing for the zoomed deep done fixture and make it 12-18 inches away for
His basking spot you don't think I can make it 100-110? And I don't really have the space for the 40 gallon right now. I am going to have him for about a month or two before I move and once I move I will have much more room for his enclosure but before then I want to stick with a 20-30 gallon tank


----------



## fox020708 (Apr 10, 2012)

Actually.. I'm going to buy a 40 gallon for the hatchling because I have a beardie residing in a 30 gallon tank that could use it after my hatchling is ready for his mansion.


----------

